
Overton Window - jxub
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overton_window
======
espeed
"How can you see the wave, when you're the water? Always be questoning. That's
the only defence. What can't you say? And why?" [1]

[1] What You Can't Say
[http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html)

